# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Installing deck posts in stirrups

## Stew

Howdy, 
I'm building a deck 700mm above ground level that is attached to the house. It is 4.2m wide (out from the house) so there are two bearers running parallel with the house (one out 2.1m, one 4.2m) and the joists run in beside the existing house joists and sit on the existing bearer. (the existing joists are cantilevered 300mm over the bearer).  
The dilemma I have is how to install the posts. There are 3 choices... 
1. My dad (who was a structural landscaper) and my friend who is a builder says to install the stirrups first - we can get the position of them by running a level plumb off the string line that's set up between the house and hurdles. 
2. The Alan Staines book says always put the posts in the stirrups first, then pour the concrete. 
3. The Staines book and a friend at work say you could use temporary posts to erect the bearer and joists then install posts. 
I was planning on using method 2 because I think it will be easier to get the post online if it's up where the string line is. Just have to take it easy putting the concrete in, and support the post. I also don't want to argue with my dad (who's helping me) unless I have reason. Any insight on preferred methods and pitfalls would be appreciated.
Would it be wrong to use method 1? 
Cheers,
Stew.

----------


## Bloss

I always fit the posts to the stirrups then line up and plumb. It is not important to have the stirrup level or the bottoms of the posts in line with each other - it is the posts that need to be aligned and plumb and the tops level. So long as they are not too short you can always trim the top of the posts to a string or other level line after the concrete is set. Much easier for novices too - especially if you are using the Staines book as a guide. The other reason is that it is much simpler to handle and temporarily strut and brace the posts than it is to hold the stirrups in place as well as being much easier to fit the stirrups (they can be done in the shed undercover too)  :2thumbsup:  
But . . . these are options not hard and fast rules so if you have access to the actual labour from your Dad and his builder mate then they can do it however they like and you can watch & help. What they propose is not 'wrong', just different and IMO not the most common practice (for the practical reasons outlined). If they are offering the advice, but expect you to try doing it yourself then you should do what the book says and your mate (and me for what that's worth).  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Stew

Thanks oldbloss, 
I would prefer to attach the posts to stirrups first. I think it will be easier to get everything to line up that way. I'll speak to the old man again, as I'll be the one having to get the finish right, and live with it.... 
Stew.

----------


## UteMad

if its super low we do all in one go but for the height your saying and way higher we always go stirrups first and set them with a string line as sometimes we have to leave them a few days to cure before they can take the weight of a 5x5 6m plus post and 12 x 3 bearer .. Have a look at the stirrup and after lots of close inspection you will see the direction you face them helps a lot too.. if you put the bolt face adjacent to the run of the bearer this allows you to do minor adjustments to correct plumb of the post in either direction later 
cheers utemad

----------


## Bloss

duplicated post . . .

----------


## Bloss

> if its super low we do all in one go but for the height your saying and way higher we always go stirrups first and set them with a string line as sometimes we have to leave them a few days to cure before they can take the weight of a 5x5 6m plus post and 12 x 3 bearer .. Have a look at the stirrup and after lots of close inspection you will see the direction you face them helps a lot too.. if you put the bolt face adjacent to the run of the bearer this allows you to do minor adjustments to correct plumb of the post in either direction later
>  cheers utemad

  Most of the decks we are talking about here are under 1-2m (and this one is 700mm), but even on taller posts for pergolas etc I affix the stirrups then stand, support & plumb the posts. But then unlike too many I know I use full strength concrete for anything above 600mm or so (ie: anything that needs approval - whether it has been sought or not). Quick setting concrete is a time saver, but is way weaker than regular concrete. For tall posts I would not expect them to stay in place just via stirrups until sufficient of the components sub-structure are secured in place.  :2thumbsup:  
Really personal preference though - 700mm is not a high deck or especially high posts and as I said IMO temporarily bracing these with stirrups attached  is an easier option for DIYer. The other thing to mention is that the stirrup needs to be well clear of the bottom of the hole - and not sitting on a brick or a block or anything that later would allow water to move up onto the steel foot later and cause corrosion. For a DIYer plastic reinforcement stands (bar chairs eg: http://www.smorgonsteel.com.au/reinf...&ProductID=127) can be used or do a pad of rapid setting concrete or regular concrete in each hole first as a platform to sit the post on.  
One method if a DIYer wants to do stirrups first is to have some boards or structafloor strips with a section cut out so that the stirrup leg sits through and the stirrup is suspended while the board sits across the hole. You can easily align them to a string - and uses blocks to raise & lower if level is important. Pour concrete around and wait until set - damping each day to give a stronger set. Given that 'green' concrete can be easily disturbed and cracked even after a week great care must be used when affixing the posts and any attached bearers (another reason I prefer stabilising the posts and stirrups with braces as one before concreting) - the leverage of the post makes it all too easy to weaken the footing.  :Frown:   :2thumbsup:  
In most cases we are dealing with DIYers and more often than not novices - so what seems easier to those of us with a little experience is not always the best way for them.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## UteMad

Hi oldbloss 
you suffered the old double post hey.. it is preference i spose.. we prefer the stirrups first unless we are doing an all in one day structure as you can use the stirrup as a bracing point during construction if the concrete is fully set.. Rapid is a no no for anything bigger than a 2 bag footing for a pergola or similar as its already setting and you haven't gotten the required amount already in the hole, also the phone always rings if your using rapid.. Another way to hold the stirrup up is a couple of pieces of timber spanning the hole to sit the stirrup bracket on to maintain the ground clearance 
cheers utemad

----------


## Bloss

> Hi oldbloss
>  Another way to hold the stirrup up is a couple of pieces of timber spanning the hole to sit the stirrup bracket on to maintain the ground clearance 
> cheers utemad

  Yep the one two post strike again!  :Rolleyes:  
I am in the habit of tacking a couple of pieces across the two pieces of timber just make it a bit harder to move when someone with big boots comes by (usually me!).  :Blush7:  
have to say it's habit really and once I get used to doing something that works I tend to stick with it. As I said in my post I rarely use rapidset and never would for post for a pergola. But I see lots who do - and have been called upon to repair the result.  :Smilie:

----------

